
Show HN: Emoji Info API - tsutomun
https://www.emojiinfo.com/
======
tsutomun
Hi, HN,

Emoji Info is a service that exposes emoji data in over 42 human languages as
a simple JSON-based API.

I made this service because I've been actually using this API on my projects
so I think other developers and companies also might find this useful. Try the
demo on the site now and let me know what you think!

I also posted on Product Hunt. Visit if you want to engage there:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/emoji-info-
api](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/emoji-info-api)

------
gkbrk
Looks cool, although I would expect usage stats or demographics at least. Or
perhaps URLs of GIFs that have the same emotion.

As it stands, there isn't too much information on it and the smallest API tier
probably has enough requests to fetch data about all emojis, save them in a
JSON file and use that as your data source instead of the API.

~~~
tsutomun
Thank you for the response! Yes, I'd like to add more data that is useful.

